# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت > خبر: کامپونت جهت ارسال اس ام اس

## Tasnim

سلام دوستان
میخام براتون راجع به کامپونت *ZylGSM *  که جهت ارسال و دریافت پیامک یا همون اس ام اس می باشد.
امکانات اون شامل موارد ذیل می باشد
ZylGSM*ZylGSM* is a Delphi  component  that communicates with a GSM modem.
Main features:
- send SMS in text  mode
- send SMS in PDU mode
- delete SMS
- dial in voice mode
- dial  in data mode
- answer incoming call
- hang up current conversation
-  recognize calls and identify caller number
- new SMS message alert
- check  and decode PDU SMS
This component works with AT (Hayes) compilant GSM modems  connected to one of the serial ports. You can use it also with USB, infrared and  bluetooth devices, because these devices have a driver that redirects the input  from the USB, infrared or bluetooth port to a virtual serial port (you can check  it in System/Device Manager/Modems).
*
*
*Supported Operating Systems*: Windows 95/98/Me/NT/2000/XP/2003/Vista

*
*
*Available for*: Delphi  2009 (Win32 & .NET), Delphi 2007 (Win32 & .NET), Delphi 2006 (Win32  & .NET), Delphi 2005 (Win32 & .NET), Delphi 8, Delphi 7, Delphi 6,  Delphi 5, Delphi 4, C++‎Builder 2009, C++‎Builder 2007, C++‎Builder 2006,  C++‎Builder 6, C++‎Builder 5, Turbo Delphi (Win32 & .NET), Turbo C++‎

----------


## Tasnim

در ضمن باید بهتون بگم که قیمت این کامپونت 70$ ناقابل می باشد

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

دوست عزیز آیا باید مودم هم قابلیت های خاصی داشته باشه ؟

----------


## Tasnim

> دوست عزیز آیا باید مودم هم قابلیت های خاصی داشته باشه ؟


باید بهت بگم دوست عزیز این کامپونت و اکثر کامپونت هایی که برای ارسال اس ام اس استفاده میشه. با GSM MODEM کار میکنن.
که یک نوع مودم خاصی است که سیم کارت درون ان قرار میگیره و با استفاده از دستورات AT به ارسال و دریافت اس ام اس و یا حتی برقراری تماس و دریافت فکس نیز می نماید.
اگه احتیاج به اطلاعاتی راجع بهانواع اون و همچنین قیمتش داشتی من در خدمت هستم.
خوشحال میشم اگه بتونم
کمک کنم.

----------


## hojjatcroos

دوست من هزار بار در باره این موضوه بحث شده و هیچ بایدی نیست خیلی از کامپوننت ها که یکی از آن ها را من از سایت گرفتم هیچ نیازی به GSM Modem نداره و با اکثر گوشی های نوکیا کار می کنه اسمش هم mCore 1.8 SMS Component هست

----------


## Tasnim

> دوست من هزار بار در باره این موضوه بحث شده و هیچ بایدی نیست خیلی از کامپوننت ها که یکی از آن ها را من از سایت گرفتم هیچ نیازی به GSM Modem نداره و با اکثر گوشی های نوکیا کار می کنه اسمش هم mCore 1.8 SMS Component هست


سلام دوست گرامی
من نگفتم فقط با GSM Modem کار میکنه گفتم که بهترین وسیله برای کار کردن با این سری کامپونت ها GMS می باشد.
و این کامپونت ها هیچ گونه محدودیتی ندارند و به راحتی با گوشی ، بلوتوث هم کار میکنن.
در رابطه با Mcore من خودم چون مدتها روی ارسال اس ام اس کار کردم و با انواع و اقسام کامپونتها در این زمینه کار کردم. باید بگم که Mcore™ یکی از بهترین این کامپونت هاست.
که من برای برنامه های خودم از این استفاده می کنم.
بهتره بدونید برای حرفه ای کار کردن باید با GSM کار کنید چون صرفا برای این کار ساخته شده است.
ممنون

----------


## Tasnim

> دوست من هزار بار در باره این موضوه بحث شده و هیچ بایدی نیست خیلی از کامپوننت ها که یکی از آن ها را من از سایت گرفتم هیچ نیازی به GSM Modem نداره و با اکثر گوشی های نوکیا کار می کنه اسمش هم mCore 1.8 SMS Component هست


در ضمن دوست عزیز بهتره موقع مطالعه پست ها ، اونارو با دقت مطالعه کنی!!!



> This component works with AT (Hayes) compilant GSM modems connected to one of the serial ports. You can use it also with USB, infrared and bluetooth devices, because these devices have a driver that redirects the input from the USB, infrared or bluetooth port to a virtual serial port (you can check it in System/Device Manager/Modems).

----------


## shaporty

سلام
بعد از همه این حرف ها میشه به ما هم بگین که این کامپوننت ها رو از کجا دانلود کنیم.
ممنون میشم اگه لینکش رو بگزارید .

----------


## Nima NT

دوست عزیز بنا به قانون 22 سایت قرار دادن لینک های نرم افزارهای کرک شده ممنوع هست و فکر نکنم کسی بتونه بهتون لینک بده.

----------


## shahrokhkian

کامپوننت Zylgsm یا mCore 1.8 SMS Component با پنل هایی که مخابرات از طریق اینترنت ارائه میده کار میکنن؟

----------


## Valadi

> پنل هایی که مخابرات از طریق اینترنت


اگر از این سرویس ها می خواهید استفاده کنید از این کامپونت استفاده کنید  ActiveXperts SMS
ضمنا در این زمینه می خواهید کار کنید داستان طول و درازی داره .....
من حدود یکسال دارم کار می کنم

----------


## Tasnim

> کامپوننت Zylgsm یا mCore 1.8 SMS Component با پنل هایی که مخابرات از طریق اینترنت ارائه میده کار میکنن؟


سلام دوست عزیز 
کامپونت mCore 1.8 SMS Componen این رو هم  ساپورت می کنه

----------


## Tasnim

لازم به دوستان بگم که من توی این چند سال تا حالا کامپونتی به قدرت   MCORE™ ندیدم.

----------


## Valadi

> سلام دوست عزیز 
> کامپونت mCore 1.8 SMS Componen این رو هم  ساپورت می کنه


شما که می فرمایید ساپورت می کنه از چه پروتکلی استفاده می کند ؟

----------


## Tasnim

mCore™ SMS ActiveX Component
(Version 1.8)
Developer Guide 



Introduction

mCore™ SMS is a powerful and easy to use ActiveX Component that can be used in your Windows applications and ASP web pages for mobile messaging using GSM mobile phones or GSM modems connected to serial port or infrared port. Using mCore in your applications allows you to:

Send text messages 
Read incoming text messages 
Send WAP Push 
Set various messaging and network parameters (PIN, SMSC, Message Memory etc) 
Read modem and network information (Manufacturer, IMEI, Model, Signal Strength etc)

----------


## Valadi

دوست عزیز این فقط با GSM modems است نه پنل تحت وب 
پنل های تحت وب دارای پروتکلی وب هستند این هم ساختارش با GSM modems فرق می کنه (البته ساختار ارسال و ارتباط با سرور )
موفق وموید باشید

----------


## Nima NT

اگر از ActiveXpert استفاده کنی , خیلی راحت تری , خوش مثالهای خیلی خیلی زیادی و مفیدی داره که میتونه کمکت کنه.

----------


## hamid_khakzad

> اگر از ActiveXpert استفاده کنی , خیلی راحت تری , خوش مثالهای خیلی خیلی زیادی و مفیدی داره که میتونه کمکت کنه.


Kylix Sms معروف ترین و بهترینه به نظر من(البته برای وقتی که از GSM مودم یا گوشی موبایل استفاده می کنین)

----------


## shahrokhkian

ما که با mCore 1.8 SMS Componen هر کاری کردیم نتونستیم از پنل تحت وب برای ارسال SMS استفاده کنیم.
برای ارسال به وسیله بلوتوث و GSM مودم عالیه.

----------


## shahrokhkian

هر کس از دوستان هم که کد رجیستر mCore 1.8 SMS Componen خواست ایمیل بزنه.

shahrokhkian@gmail.com

----------


## Valadi

با سلام 
این کامپونت مانند mCore 1.8 SMS Componen عزیزان که معرفی می کند یک مشکل بزرگی دارد که گزارش تحویل ندارد و کلی امکانات دیگر هم ندارد

----------


## Tasnim

با سلام
دوست عزیز mcore گزارش تحویل نداره ولی در عوض سرعت ارسال اون خیلی بیشتر از Kylix است.
kylix هم در ارسال تعداد زیاد پیام هم هنگ میکنه و هم گزارش تحویلش درست کار نمی کنه.
یا حق

----------


## Valadi

با سلام 



> ولی در عوض سرعت ارسال اون خیلی بیشتر از Kylix است


من نمی دونم شما چقدر کار کردید در این زمینه ؟ اما من در این مدت یک سال و نیم با Kylix کارکردم مدت ارسال هر sms  حداکتر 3 الی 3/30 ثانیه طول میکشه .
Kylix خیلی حساسه به مودم هست شما با چه مودمی کار کردید ؟




> kylix هم در ارسال تعداد زیاد پیام هم هنگ میکنه


این برمیگرده به برنامه نویسی شما که و دیگر مسایل و آشنایی سرویسهای sms و ساختارشون




> هم گزارش تحویلش درست کار نمی کنه


این طور نیست خیلی هم عالی کار میکنه این موضوع برمیگرده به خود کامپونت  / نسخه ای که من دارم (بعد از 6ماه کرک کردیم) هیچ مشکلی نداره و همه امکاناتش 100 درصد جواب می ده
ضمنا من خودم با همین کامپونت برنامه نوشتم در حال حاضر در 10 سازمان دولتی و 5 مرکز فرهنگی و 3 شرکت خصوصی در مدت 8 ماه زیر بار رفته است و نرم افزار با بیش از 80 امکان منحصر بفرد

----------


## xmazdak

سلام دوستان
چرا از کتابخانه یا dll های آماده استفاده میکنید ؟
من تقریبا 3 سال پیش خودم برنامه اش رو با دلفی 7 نوشتم و خیلی هم عالی کار می کرد و هر طور که خودم می خواستم تغییرش می دادم .
پیامهای فارسی ، انگلیسی ، بیشتر از یکی و ... رو هم می فرستادم . با gsm مودم های fargo و یه مدل چینی هم که به usb وصل می شد تستش کردم و برای یه شرکت بزرگ نفتی هم سیستم حوالشون رو پیاده سازی کردم .

توی چند روز آینده برای برای دانلود میگذارمش...

----------


## rahnama66

سلام خدمت همه دوستان عزیز
من ترجیح می دهم خودم همچین چیزی بنویسم ولی مشکلم اینجاست یک مرجع درست حسابی پیدا نکردم که بتونم راهنمایی بگیرم ازش اگر کسی کار کرده توضیح بده در دلفی چطوری می شه از AtCommand استفاده کرد؟
من از دلفی 2009 استفاده می کنم و ویستا دارم کدامیک از این کامپوننت ها جواب میده؟ لطفأ راهنمایی کنید

----------


## Tasnim

نه دوست عزیز پنل های اینترنی اکثرا از طریق وب سرویس کار میکنن

----------


## Valadi

با سلام 



> نه دوست عزیز پنل های اینترنی اکثرا از طریق وب سرویس کار میکنن


خیر این طور نیست شما می تونید با WEB Application  اینکار کنید و برنامه که نوشتم (دلفی) این کار را انجام می دهد حتی 50 امکان بیشتر از پنلهای تحت وب 
برای اینکار شما باید فانکشن لازم و پروتکل ارتباطی داشته باشی و ...

----------


## Tasnim

> با سلام 
> 
> 
> خیر این طور نیست شما می تونید با WEB Application اینکار کنید و برنامه که نوشتم (دلفی) این کار را انجام می دهد حتی 50 امکان بیشتر از پنلهای تحت وب 
> برای اینکار شما باید فانکشن لازم و پروتکل ارتباطی داشته باشی و ...


دوست عزیز ممنون میشیم اگه فانکشن ها و پروتکل ارتباطی رو برامون بذاری
با تشکر

----------


## AFTABGARDAN2006

میشه یه مرجع خوب برای راهنمایی نحوه نوشتن یه برنامه به زبان دلفی معرفی نمایید

----------


## s_pahlavan

سلام به همگی
من فقط در ارسال اس ام اس فارسی مشکل دارم
نمیدونم چطوری یه متن رو به  PDU تبدیل کنم و بعد ارسالش کنم
لطفا یکی کمکم کنه
اگه کامپوننت خوبی هم سراغ دارید لطفا معرفی کنید
با تشکر

----------


## Valadi

با سلام 
برای  PDU در ارسال اس ام اس دو تا کار انجام بدی 
1- استفاده از کامپونت حرفه ای در این زمینه (که توصیه می کنم از این استفاده کنی من تست کردم و 100 درصد جواب گرفتم )
2 - تبدیل متن به PDU و ارسال . اما وقتی شما متن تبدیل به PDU خودم کامپونت ارسال و مودم  اس ام اس همین PDU تبدیل به متن می کنه  اذیت میکنه اما کامپونت که در اولی گفتم فقط تنها کامپونتی این مشکل نداره و PDU ارسال می کنه

----------


## titrajh

دوست عزیز این کامپوننت رو از کجا باید بگیریم و نحوه استفادش رو هم میشه بگین

----------


## gbg

من هم شدید با کیلاکس مشکل دارم
اولش خودم یه کامپوننت نوشته بودم ولی چون تو ارسال 2 قسمتی مشکل داشت رفتم سراغ kylix ، تو ارسال های گروهی قاطی میکنه و گزارش تحویلش هم بهم میریزه و بعضی وقت ها هم ارسال شد میده در صورتی که اصلا ارسال نشده بود و این مورد رو وقتی فهمیدم که سیم کارت TCI من سوخته بود ولی همچنان به من اعلام می کرد ارسال شد

----------

